# Restricted Rifle siezed unless transfered



## Sigger (7 Oct 2011)

Hopefully someone will have a suggestion.

I have a friend who purchased a Desert Tactical Arms Stealth Recon Scout before the restricted law passed and now has 30 days to sell it or transfer it (until he can obtain his restricted license).

Are there any options he may look into? We cant find anyone with a restricted who is willing to hold it for him.

Thank you.


----------



## J.J (7 Oct 2011)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Hopefully someone will have a suggestion.
> 
> I have a friend who purchased a Desert Tactical Arms Stealth Recon Scout before the restricted law passed and now has 30 days to sell it or transfer it (until he can obtain his restricted license).
> 
> ...



He can request the local police hold it for him until he has the appropriate licence. They may or may not agree to that, but if they do he has to get his course/licence ASAP.


----------



## Redeye (7 Oct 2011)

Ask around locally at clubs, surely someone will accept it as a transfer until he gets the license for it.


----------



## Sigger (7 Oct 2011)

They just made bull-pup design on large caliber restricted. It will take too long to get the restricted license.

He asked the RCMP/OPP/City 5-0. No No and No.

We will check at some clubs. Good call.


----------



## Redeye (7 Oct 2011)

Sigger said:
			
		

> They just made bull-pup design on large caliber restricted. It will take too long to get the restricted license.
> 
> He asked the RCMP/OPP/City 5-0. No No and No.
> 
> We will check at some clubs. Good call.



Hell, I'll do it if no one local will - he'll have to mail it to me but I'll send it back once he's licensed.


----------



## ballz (7 Oct 2011)

You might as well tell him to get a membership at the club (this will establish a bit of trust at the very least), and when he does, explain to this executive what's going on and ask the executive if they know anybody that might want to temporarily accept it as their own. 

He will have to get a membership at a club to and be done his probationary period (if the range has one) before he will be able to transfer it back into his name anyway.


The range here was very good to me when I bought my restricted rifle and couldn't even get it transferred into my name to take it home from store because I was not a range member. They waived the 90 day probationary period for me(because I am RSO-qualified with the CF) and delivered the membership card to my door the same day.


----------



## Sigger (7 Oct 2011)

Thanks Redeye. I will mention that. I appreciate it.
ballz, great, will do. 

Thanks gents


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Oct 2011)

Sigger said:
			
		

> They just made bull-pup design on large caliber restricted. It will take too long to get the restricted license.



um I don't think so, I know they would like to. The Tavor and RFB are non-restricted.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Oct 2011)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Hopefully someone will have a suggestion.
> 
> I have a friend who purchased a Desert Tactical Arms Stealth Recon Scout before the restricted law passed  and now has 30 days to sell it or transfer it (until he can obtain his restricted license).
> 
> ...



I'm trying to figure out what this supposed 'Restricted law' is. How about some enlightenment?


----------



## Robert0288 (7 Oct 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I'm trying to figure out what this supposed 'Restricted law' is. How about some enlightenment?



I was wondering the same thing, Bill C-68 was passed in 1995, and I havn't heard of any new orders in council recently restricting other firearms.

If all else fails ask for people on this website if they can hold onto it.  I live up in Ottawa but if your buddy is really stuck I'm pretty sure you can probably find some volunteers here.


----------



## HollywoodCowboy (8 Oct 2011)

He can go to a gun store and they can accept it under consignment, he might have to pay a small service charge.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (9 Oct 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I'm trying to figure out what this supposed 'Restricted law' is. How about some enlightenment?



I was wondering myself. This is the definition of a Restricted Fireams from the  RCMP site :



> Definition of a Restricted Firearm
> 
> According to the Criminal Code, a restricted firearm is:
> A handgun that is not a prohibited firearm;
> ...




The Desert Tactical Arms Stealth Recon Scout is bolt-action not semi-auto. depending on variant it has a barrel length between 22 and 26 inches; so its over the 18.5 inch limit, and its overall length is greater than 26 inches (660 mm). I also checked the RCMP pages listing  Restricted and Prohibited firearms  and couldn't find it. Apart from its military look I can't think of any reason why it should be restricted.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Oct 2011)

I don't think we're hearing the full story here.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (9 Oct 2011)

> The .338 variant is fed from a five round box magazine, and uses a 26" (660 mm) match fluted, free floated barrel. While the barrel is standard with a muzzle brake, it can be removed to allow access to a threaded muzzle for the attachmentofa suppressor.


. - wikipedia

Perhaps once the barrel is removed it is shorter than 660 mm.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Oct 2011)

They are talking about removing the brake, not the barrel.


----------



## SeaDog (9 Oct 2011)

I have never seen any (un-modified) variant of the Desert Arms Tactical SRS in Canada that wasn't classified as non-restricted. There are several threads on the SRS on a well-known Canadian firearm forum that I have been following for some time.  Each dealer that I have seen that is importing this firearm into Canada has it marked as non-restricted as well.  I'm curious if there was modifications done to this particular firearm, or if perhaps there has been an error with the registration.  Not saying that it is beyond the realm of possibility for the RCMP CFC lab techs to re-evaluate a firearms status - anyone familiar with the Chinese T-97 affair that is ongoing right now will appreciate that fact.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Oct 2011)

SeaDog said:
			
		

> I have never seen any (un-modified) variant of the Desert Arms Tactical SRS in Canada that wasn't classified as non-restricted. There are several threads on the SRS on a well-known Canadian firearm forum that I have been following for some time.  Each dealer that I have seen that is importing this firearm into Canada has it marked as non-restricted as well.  I'm curious if there was modifications done to this particular firearm, or if perhaps there has been an error with the registration.  Not saying that it is beyond the realm of possibility for the RCMP CFC lab techs to re-evaluate a firearms status - anyone familiar with the Chinese T-97 affair that is ongoing right now will appreciate that fact.



Absolutely. It's supposed to take an Order in Council in order to add a firearm to the prohib list, but the RCMP have just been deciding for themselves what they consider too scary looking to own and adding it of their own accord.


----------



## SeaDog (9 Oct 2011)

Couldn't agree more, Recceguy. With regards to firearms in this country, far too many civil servants and bureaucrats are stepping outside their mandates to in order to attempt to enforce non-existent laws. i.e. by using their bureaucratic authority to create policy and enforcing it like law - despite it being well outside their scope of powers.  I will be following this thread with a fair amount of interest to see why this bolt-action is being considered restricted.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Oct 2011)

"Well known firearm forum", trying to think, it's on the tip of my tongue, I can almost recall it's name..


----------



## J.J (11 Oct 2011)

I just checked the Firearms Reference Table (FRT) and all models of the  Desert Tactical Arms Stealth Recon Scout is classified as non-restricted. I think there may be more to this story.


----------



## usTransplant (20 Jan 2012)

This is with regard to my SRS, and its legality in BC as a U.S. citizen with a work visa;

I have accepted a software job in BC.
I am a US citizen, and long time marksman.

I am leaving a few of my weapons behind for now, as they will require much hoop-jumping to possess legally in BC.

but, i do own a Desert Tactical Arms Stealth Recon Scout that i am in love with and would hate to have to leave behind when i move.

from what i read here, all variants of this bolt action are un-restricted, and it would be legal for me to bring with me when i move.
(as long as i go through the proper channels of registration)

1. where can i as a civilian, and U.S. citizen, go to see a list of the very latest legal classification of makes and models of firearms in Canada.
( the FRT is what i want, and i am dumbfounded that it is not publicly a freely available) but there must be an up to date web version or at least something similar.

2. are all commercially available versions of this bolt action currently and truly un-restricted in Canada (and BC in particular)?

3. how do i make sure that if this gun truly is legal for me to posses and transport within BC, that it will not be taken from me by an over-zealous non-law-abiding law enforcement entity?

4. would welcome any other related advice for a lifelong marksman, law abiding and respectful U.S citizen who does not want to give up his gun culture roots completely when moving to  B.C to work.

Thanks for any help.
-USTransplant


----------



## usTransplant (20 Jan 2012)

one other quick question:

I have been to the "List of restricted and prohibited weapons" (rcmp-grc.gc.ca), but this seems a little old, if not totally out of date...( or am i being fooled by the 1998 dates mentioned in it?)

you see, I also own a California-compliant SCAR 17s, (fixed mag, non-foldable stock, five round capacity, meets length requirement for canada) and its not listed on the rcmp list as restricted or prohibited.
does this mean that the SCAR 17 in this configuration would be legal for me to posess in BC?.. and how would i find that out before attempting to bring it in and/or register it?

-thanks


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jan 2012)

usTransplant said:
			
		

> 1. where can i as a civilian, and U.S. citizen, go to see a list of the very latest legal classification of makes and models of firearms in Canada.
> ( the FRT is what i want, and i am dumbfounded that it is not publicly a freely available) but there must be an up to date web version or at least something similar.
> 
> 2. are all commercially available versions of this bolt action currently and truly un-restricted in Canada (and BC in particular)?
> ...



1. You can't. Sucks, but that's it.

2. So far as I can tell.

3. Legal classification is non- restricted. The Firearms Reference No. is 128024. That info is from 2011.

It's up to you to ensure you have all the correct paperwork to import into Canada and possess while you're here.


----------



## Robert0288 (20 Jan 2012)

Firearms dealers usually have an FRT table kicking around.  As for bringing it from the US into Canada, its not so much about our import laws as it is their export laws.

I would highly suggest going to www.canadiangunnutz.com and asking your question there, as there are a number of dealers and some extremely knowledgeable people there.


----------



## usTransplant (20 Jan 2012)

thank you both for the info so far.


----------



## gunnz23 (30 Jan 2012)

I would highly recommend getting in touch with the CSSA and giving them any info you have on this matter. That should be a non-restricted gun. I saw some posts from someone saying they had a SCAR 17 and wanted to bring it to Canada. I believe it would be non-restricted here. The only problem is the US will not issue an export permit for them. That is why hardly anyone has one here.


----------

